# Painting a model boat



## dundalkie (Mar 15, 2006)

I am presently building a static model of a typical Irish sea collier based loosley on the SS Margaret Lockington. I am coming to that phase of the scheme when painting becomes a consideration. Any advice from experienced modellers would be welcome on matters such as: what colour the accommodation, the decks, hatch coamings etc. this is the first scratch built model that I have attempated so it is a learning exercise. Any advice would be greatfully received.


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Don't know anything about paint schemes for Irish sea colliers, but I will take the opportunity to warn against using too clear colours. Early models of mine looks too much like plastic toys, while too little grey was mixed into the colours.


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

I've found it best to paint any akward bits or the edges where two colours come together before adding them to the model saves a lot off fiddly work later on


----------

